# Cotter Arkansas



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone one have any insight on heading down to the white river in the winter? We are looking for a long weekend escape from the cold and to chuck some streamers for monster browns.

I would rather not pay one of the guides as we're pretty versed in the streamer game up here. Looking to bring my drift boat down. Seems to be a lot like the Au Sable just larger? 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Is shoeman still around? I think he used to go there with friends some years ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

One of my favorite places!

Generation usually dictates where and how to fish. My most consistent action was around Buffalo City. Even during high flows there was a place to hide and catch fish. Winter time is also the time of the shad kill. Those take place below Bull Shoals and the Norfork Dams.

It's nothing like the AuSable. Think the Mo times 3-5. Motoring up-stream in a drifter is a slow go if they're generating. Luckily generation times are posted in advance. 

Bows, browns and cutbows. 

This is a good place to gather info

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/flyfishingarkansasandmissouri/


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks shoeman,

How is river access? I'm pretty accustom to floating Mio to McKinely and Croton to Henning so as long as there's access like those pieces were good.

I'm assuming places like dally's spots cars just like hotels and fly shops do up here? 

Thanks,

RC


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

River access is awesome!

We only had a spotter once. Usually we had 2 boats and spotted each other. After that I used my riverboat. (you'll see plenty of those down there) 

If there's generation you will cover some serious distance. Like from Bull Shoals Dam to the next take out is 7 miles and can be covered in just a few hours. Anchoring might not be an option. Most just drag a chain to slow you down.

http://www.cottertroutdock.com/mobi_BullShoalsTailwaterMap.pdf


----------



## Wreaking Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Fished the white below Bull Shoals dam lots in February. Some of the best trout fishing I have ever seen. If the water is low look for logs in the river. Some monsters will be nearby. Seen a brown last year that looked like a salmon. Maybe 20lbs.


----------



## JJJSDAD (May 16, 2007)

Wreaking Havoc said:


> Fished the white below Bull Shoals dam lots in February. Some of the best trout fishing I have ever seen. If the water is low look for logs in the river. Some monsters will be nearby. Seen a brown last year that looked like a salmon. Maybe 20lbs.


----------



## JJJSDAD (May 16, 2007)

Access points Dam both sides, State Park, White hole,Wildcat Shoals, down town Cotter, Rim Shoals. Norfork at dam take out at confluence of white and Norfolk. Better fishing depending on generation above Cotter big boys hang out. 10,000 cfs to 14,000 cfs big boys hold the banks no anchoring or drag chain then. Full sinking line time. i don't think your chuck and duck will work there you can always try, never hurts to experiment. Dam are opens up February 1,2019. Go to Dally's fly shop site has river information and name of car spotters. Blue Hernon RV & Campground on river @ highway 62 bridge might have housing you might be interested in.


----------

